# Dometic Refrigerator Door Not Staying Closed



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

On my 2006 21rs, the refirgerator door will not stay closed when driving, causing any food we store in it on the way to our destination to fall out.
It has one of those typical black push clips but the little grey clip-thing on the frame that it locks onto has worn out, thus, not allowing the door to clip/lock shut. I can't see an easy way to replace that grey clip without totally dismantling the entire refrigerator from the camper.

Does anyone have a solution? In the meantime, I have been using a shower bar, extended from the floor below the kitchen sink, up to the bottom of the refrigerator door, and then tighten it, to keep the door closed when driving.....but sometimes that pops out after big bumps.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have never had that problem but these might help. Clicky here I'm sure they will lighent the load on the door. It might just be enough!
Brian


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

If you just need something to help keep it closed while driving, then maybe just a piece of velcro would do the trick? You can then easily remove it when you get to your destination.
Hope you find a solution that works for you.

--Greg


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sure someone else has had that problem and I'll be interested to see what the final solution is - because I'm sure we're going to need to know ourselves one of these days!

If you take your shower rod across the fridge door and brace it on the wall next to the fridge and on the rear slide frame, will that help keep the door shut? Might be lest jostling than going from side to side in the trailer. My first thought was 'baby gate' but the shower rod should work just as well if not better and will take up a lot less storage space.

If you take most of the items out of the fridge door, that might help too.

Good luck!


----------

